# Problems with Photobucket



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve been finding PB a right pain in the arse, recently taking ages to load up or do anything, anyone else having problems with it?

I`m not having difficulties with anything else & am running Windows 10 on the computer which I got new last year. Can anyone recommend another free photo hosting site I could use? It would need to be something comparatively simple to use, my old grey cells are not as sharp as they used to be...


----------



## Krispy

I've found Photobucket on the web to be very flakey this week but the phone app has been working fine.

I've found Imgur to be quite reliable and easy to use...


----------



## martinzx

Flickr or Google photos, perhaps?

Cheers Martin


----------



## BlueKnight

Mine works fine but they did mention that they were doing some maintenance this week.


----------



## Sulie

Photo Bucket ok with me this morning, its only our internal system at work that slows me down


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks Guys, I must have missed the maintenance notice or mabye it`s just my old grey cells failing me again









Btw, what were we talking about?







:laugh:


----------



## ajdh

Photobucket was messing my computer up, slowing it down to a crawl. I realised it was all the adds they were loading in the background. I paid to get rid of them and everything suddenly worked OK.


----------



## gimli

If you don't need an account so that you can store albums and whatnot please use this. Trust me.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## BlueKnight

ajdh said:


> Photobucket was messing my computer up, slowing it down to a crawl. I realised it was all the adds they were loading in the background. I paid to get rid of them and everything suddenly worked OK.


 Download *'ADBLOCKER ULTIMATE"* for your particular browser. It's free. As of this mornng, I've blocked 84501 ads for the past three months.


----------



## ajdh

BlueKnight said:


> Download *'ADBLOCKER ULTIMATE"* for your particular browser. It's free. As of this mornng, I've blocked 84501 ads for the past three months.


 Thanks, I'll try that. :thumbsup:


----------



## aroma

Some sites are getting wise to adblocker and won't let you have full access until you disable it. I find Photobucket a complete pain but it just about works for me.


----------



## ajdh

aroma said:


> Some sites are getting wise to adblocker and won't let you have full access until you disable it. I find Photobucket a complete pain but it just about works for me.


 I've just noticed that with my local newspaper.


----------



## Faze

I'm a imageshack.com guy, but you have to pay a yearly sub


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Some test shots via Imgur...





































That seems to work, thanks for the suggestion Dave artytime:

& thanks to everyone else for their comments & help :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn

there must be an easer (and safer) way to post photos? what about using the apple computer?


----------



## graham1981

I have to say I wouldn't bother with anything but Flickr personally, never have problems sharing photos on here and you get a terabyte of free storage even on the free Flickr accounts. The only thing I find is it can be a bit temperamental loading up, I find you have to wait for the ad's to completely finish loading before you try to do anything (but then it is free!)


----------



## Krispy

vinn said:


> there must be an easer (and safer) way to post photos? what about using the apple computer?


 What do you see as unsafe and how would an apple computer make it any safer?


----------



## vinn

not so much un safe, but easer to use when emailing photos to any forum.


----------



## Krispy

vinn said:


> not so much un safe, but easer to use when emailing photos to any forum.


 I don't see how that would / could work? How would the forum software know which particular post to place the photo in once an email has been received?

Basically, there's 2 options if you want to post pictures:



Uploading photo's directly to the forum. This is possible but would increase the running costs due to the ever increasing amount of storage space required (which doesn't come for free). Allowing users to upload files directly to the forum also opens up a security vulnerability. For those 2 reasons, it isn't going to happen.


Use a hosting service.


----------



## vinn

thanks, what kind of security problem ar you worried about?


----------



## Krispy

Allowing Joe Public to upload files directly to a server, although the risks can be mitigated. That is the more minor issue compared to the costs involved.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

PB being a right PITA ATM....all pics are being uploaded to my main album regardless of selecting others. The option to move a pic to another album has vanished, as has the option to delete a file....surely this isnt because I have Ad Block installed....because PB have got round this and ads have started popping up in a whole page that you need to delete before continuing.....can't change though, because all my pics would vanish from here, and I have well over 2K pics stored there, and it would be a nightmare to relocate them elsewhere....


----------



## William_Wilson

It's hard yo get what you pay for these days... oh wait ... never mind. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Krispy

Roger the Dodger said:


> PB being a right PITA ATM....all pics are being uploaded to my main album regardless of selecting others. The option to move a pic to another album has vanished, as has the option to delete a file....surely this isnt because I have Ad Block installed....because PB have got round this and ads have started popping up in a whole page that you need to delete before continuing.....can't change though, because all my pics would vanish from here, and I have well over 2K pics stored there, and it would be a nightmare to relocate them elsewhere....


 I had problems with PB not loading any of my images last week but haven't suffered any of the other issues you have. Rather than migrating from PB, why not just leave it in place for everything you have stored in there and move to a new service (I'm quite liking Imgur) for all new images?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just had a look at Imgur.....is it like PB in that you can create several different albums to store and sort your pics?


----------



## Krispy

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just had a look at Imgur.....is it like PB in that you can create several different albums to store and sort your pics?


 Yes, you can have as many albums as you like. The only difference to PB is that you can only have 1 level of folders - by that I mean you can't have sub folders within a folder.

I'd also second the others advice of using an ad blocker on your browser if you don't already. I use AdBlock in Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I've used Ad Block Plus for years, Dave and it always did a good job on PB, but recently they seem to have found a way of getting round it by flashing up a whole page of ads that you have to get rid of by clicking the X in the top RH corner of the page. Only takes seconds to do, but annoying. I also wonder if that's why PB runs so slowly these days, and if it would speed up if I disabled AD Block. Or, thinking about it, the probs may have started when I installed Windows 10 on the PC about 8 months ago.

BTW, the probs I was having yesterday with the 'delete' and 'move' functions have resolved themselves today and are back to normal.

Here's a screen shot of the ads page that pops up...and you can see the Ad Block logo to the right on the tool bar.


----------



## Krispy

Yes, I'm getting the same. Many sites are now getting around the ad blocking software, I'm surprised it took them so long.

If you fancy getting technical, you can delete the ads from the site by right clicking on it and selecting 'inspect element'. You can then dip into the website's code and delete the the ad sits in....on second thoughts...!

PB runs like a dog with or without an ad blocker.

Imgur is winning for me...


----------



## Mr Rogers

Photo bucket working fine for me. In fact, this week has been the first time I used it (to post pics on here).


----------



## trackrat

Photobucket is having maintenance done today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

As I mentioned earlier I opened an account with Imgur & loaded some photos of my watches into a file, I also set up a couple of other files for general stuff & smilies. I set the Watches file to hidden & left the other two as open. I`ve just logged on & tried to open the watches file but it says it`s empty, I can open & view the other files without problem, the only way I can view the watches is when I click Images which shows me all my photos including the smilies & general stuff. Is there a way of viewing the hidden files without opening everything? :huh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I looked at Imgur but was put off a bit by their Ts & Cs...especially this bit...

Also, don't use Imgur to host image libraries you link to from elsewhere,

From what I can see, Imgur is more of a community based site, where people can look at your pics, rather than a plain hosting site


----------



## Krispy

Roger the Dodger said:


> I looked at Imgur but was put off a bit by their T &Cs...especially this bit...
> 
> Also, don't use Imgur to host image libraries you link to from elsewhere,
> 
> From what I can see, Imgur is more of a community based site, where people can look at your pics, rather than a plain hosting site


 That's interesting, I hadn't spotted that. I noticed today that Imgur give a bandwidth usage against each image so I guess they must limit the amount of times it gets linked to / displayed on an external site - but I think PB does the same.

Strange that they offer you a full set of link options???


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Actually, the whole bit reads like this...

Also, don't use Imgur to host image libraries you link to from elsewhere, content for your website, advertising, avatars, or anything else that turns us into your content delivery network. If you do - and we will be the judge - or if you do anything illegal, in addition to any other legal rights we may have, we will ban you along with the site you're hotlinking from, delete all your images, report you to the authorities if necessary, and prevent you from viewing any images hosted on Imgur.com. We mean it.

I think I'll give it a miss and stick with PB for now.... :laugh:


----------



## Krispy

Roger the Dodger said:


> Actually, the whole bit reads like this...
> 
> Also, don't use Imgur to host image libraries you link to from elsewhere, content for your website, advertising, avatars, or anything else that turns us into your content delivery network. If you do - and we will be the judge - or if you do anything illegal, in addition to any other legal rights we may have, we will ban you along with the site you're hotlinking from, delete all your images, report you to the authorities if necessary, and prevent you from viewing any images hosted on Imgur.com. We mean it.
> 
> I think I'll give it a miss and stick with PB for now.... :laugh:


 Jesus! Well spotted!

Again, very odd that they offer all of the hotlinking facilities but then tell you not to use it?! :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`m out of Imgur, I`ve deleted all my photos from there, unless someone has a viable alternative I`ll just have to put up with PB :sadwalk:


----------



## Krispy

Seems like Flickr might be the way to go?


----------



## vinn

there must be a less complicated to send photos.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I might just pay the $9.99 (£7.49) for a year ad free and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## William_Wilson

Krispy said:


> Jesus! Well spotted!
> 
> Again, very odd that they offer all of the hotlinking facilities but then tell you not to use it?! :huh:


 Perhaps I'm wrong about this, but isn't Imgur for posting pornographic selfies? Thus the need for linking easily. I think it is also used for posting memes created by people that don't know the difference between irony and sarcasm.

Later,
William


----------



## Krispy

William_Wilson said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong about this, but isn't Imgur for posting pornographic selfies? Thus the need for linking easily. I think it is also used for posting memes created by people that don't know the difference between irony and sarcasm.
> 
> Later,
> William


 Best I keep my account open then. :thumbsup:

I don't know if it's the same for everyone but I've noticed that PB performs much better in Firefox than it does in the latest version of Chrome.


----------

